# small garden table need a plan.



## caretaker (28 Apr 2012)

Can anyone help, my wife has asked me if i can make a small garden table, it will be used next to our garden swing, a 3 seater.
It is just for putting 2 cups of tea and 2 plaits with cake on.
So size wise would be 1 foot by 2 foot thats the top, hight would be about 1 foot, must be wood and not to heavy as at night would put it upside down on the swing.
Now the tricky bit, first i must tell you i have very limited use of my left hand and arm, i can press down with it but can not grip to well.
Tools i have are sliding chop saw bench mounted, electric hand saw rotary plus hand saw, bench pillar drill, and elecric hand drill, ok with a screwdriver.
I think i may get stuck on the joints, so need to keep it simple.
There's always the car boot sale if all else fails.
Reg with thanks...


----------



## marcros (28 Apr 2012)

Reg,

Doesn't sound too bad a project. What timber do you have in mind?

Mark


----------



## caretaker (29 Apr 2012)

Mark
I have found a foot stool in my garage/junk room, it has a padded top that i will take off and then get a peice of ply wood, round off the corners with my jig saw and sand, then varnish.
Thanks for your interest Reg.
Mark I went to Leeds in the 60s, did a job in a garage for a couple of days putting up neon signs.
I bet it has changed lots now..


----------



## marcros (29 Apr 2012)

you wouldn't recognise it now- it has changed a fair bit in the last 5 years alone.

Instead of ply, a piece of decking cut up might look good?


----------

